# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  AXA Resto Du Jour Trois

## Island Visitor

Today it is Koal Keel.

When you look at the ads in the magazines, it seems like Koal Keel will be some form of high end Fern Bar type of place.  But upon arrival, it reminds me of something you would see in New Braunfelds or the Prince William district of San Antonio.  It is built in an old house, second oldest building on the island, has a more casual feel than I thought, but is very nice.  Really a wonderful little place.  They have entertainment which consists of a keybooardist/singer/saxaphonist who adds a nice ambiance to the place.  The wait staff are marvelous and the food is very, very good.  Koal Keel deserves to be on everyone's AXA Dining List.  A must-do resto for sure.

----------


## Island Visitor

Oh, and they have two chefs.  One is french and the other a specialist in tandoori cooking.  The tandoori shrimp was INCREDIBLE!

----------


## Peter NJ

Old World Charm...You have to experience it to appreciate it..A great place for a small Wedding Reception...One of the coolest Restos ive ever been to..Thanks for the pics!

----------

